# I might have DR



## Guest (Feb 16, 2006)

I can relate to some of the DR feelings, such as feeling dreamlike, foggy, unreal, like I'm getting "tipsy" on alcohol. And this is how I am every waking moment. Is this normal with DR, to have it ALL THE TIME? I also don't know where the boundary is between DR and anxiety. I have been diagnosed with OCD, which is going okay right now, but I do have a lot of anxiety in general. Could my symptoms just be anxiety? I never feel like I'm going to go crazy or that my surroundings are like a Dali painting (like it says in the info on this website) or that I'm going to slip into another world, I'm just foggy/dreamy all the time. It's more annoying than anything. Does anyone else have this exactly?


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------

